# Mule -vs- Mountain Lion



## FRIKSHUN

This hunter got off the mule with his rifle and decided to
shoot in the air to scare away the lion, but before he could
fire his rifle the lion charged at his dogs.  Guess the Mule took 
over from there.


----------



## xsited1

Mules protect against predators.  Don't mess with a mule.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Dinner is not supposed to fight back


----------



## Grace

Ya know, I apologized for my past behaviour when you first showed up with the dead wolf pic. But I've noticed you have this dead animal fetish. Does it get you all excited or something?


----------



## Grace

btw....the mule was awesome for protecting the dogs. Too bad the cat didn't get the hunter first, though.


----------



## José

You guys are suckers  

*The Mule that Killed the Mountain Lion-Fiction!*

*Summary of the eRumor:* 

A series of pictures of a saddled mule making sport of a mountain lion.

The accompanying story says the lion was stalking the hunting dogs of a Montana couple while they were out on the range.

The man was going to fire a warning shot to scare the lion but before he could do it, his mule grabbed the lion and killed it by whirling it around and banging the lions head on the ground.

Then the mule put down the dead lion and acted as though nothing had happened.

*The Truth:* 

These pictures and the story about the lion-killing-mule circulated for quite a while on the Internet before Steven Richards got the real story and published it in Western Mule Magazine.

The mule's name is Berry and it belongs to 25-year old Jody Anglin from New Mexico.

Anglin says he enjoys hunting mountain lions and is usually accompanied by a cadre of hunting dogs.

In 1998 he got Berry to assist with the lion hunts.

On the first hunt, Berry was attracted to the carcass of a lion that Anglin had shot and sort of nuzzled it and nibbled at it.

With each new kill, however, Berry got more animated and couldn't wait to get to the dead lions.

The pictures in the eRumor were taken in 2002 or 2003 and show Berry toying with a lion that was already dead, not killing it.

Someone along the way created the story about the Montana couple, the stalking lion, and the fanciful descriptions of the pictures.

The mule that killed a mountain lion-Fiction!


----------



## José

Now a wolf pack would definitely get the job done... if they aren't snuffed out by a bunch of redneck psychos first.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Grace said:


> btw....the mule was awesome for protecting the dogs. Too bad the cat didn't get the hunter first, though.



Actually, the hunter got the cat first in that picture.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

I understand why you were upset about the wolf photo and I didn&#8217;t mean to offend anyone by that.  I don&#8217;t have a &#8220;Dead Animal fetish by any means.  However it&#8217;s predators like these that kill livestock.  This certainly doesn&#8217;t excite me in the way intended to mean that.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

I don&#8217;t hold it against anyone for not understanding, but it&#8217;s predators like these that kill livestock and when that&#8217;s your livelihood it tends to touch a nerve. Not a fetish nerve. If I need to get excited, I can fulfill that desire &#8220;FETISH&#8221; elsewhere, with no problem!


----------



## Douger

Grace said:


> btw....the mule was awesome for protecting the dogs. Too bad the cat didn't get the hunter first, though.


You have it all wrong. As you know, I'm an animal freak too but fully understand game management practices, especially near urban areas.
It's a completely necessary course of action to keep things under control. If it weren't for hunters the game dept would have to destroy them anyway with no benefit to anyone......other than possums and buzzards. and it makes far more sense than corporate "farming".
Next time you feed the cats think about where that shit in the can actually originated.

Now I also realize that in a country of 360 plus million that trying to use wild game as a food source for everyone is not reality.
It makes it nice for the few intelligent realists willing to put forth the considerable money, time and effort required to feed their families with something other than poison.

Keep learning...... This is the shit your masters push on you. " Winn Dixie, The beef people" Yeahhhhh right.
The Meat You Should Never, Ever Eat... -- Health & Wellness -- Sott.net


----------



## Sunni Man

Grace said:


> btw....the mule was awesome for protecting the dogs. Too bad the cat didn't get the hunter first, though.



 What a retarded statement.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

If the rider wanted to kill the Lion he would have, obviously he wasn&#8217;t hunting him down.  That&#8217;s why he fired his rifle in the air. So when the cat went after his dogs the mule stepped in and took over.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Douger said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw....the mule was awesome for protecting the dogs. Too bad the cat didn't get the hunter first, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. As you know, I'm an animal freak too but fully understand game management practices, especially near urban areas.
> It's a completely necessary course of action to keep things under control. If it weren't for hunters the game dept would have to destroy them anyway with no benefit to anyone......other than possums and buzzards. and it makes far more sense than corporate "farming".
> Next time you feed the cats think about where that shit in the can actually originated.
> 
> Now I also realize that in a country of 360 plus million that trying to use wild game as a food source for everyone is not reality.
> It makes it nice for the few intelligent realists willing to put forth the considerable money, time and effort required to feed their families with something other than poison.
> 
> Keep learning...... This is the shit your masters push on you. " Winn Dixie, The beef people" Yeahhhhh right.
> The Meat You Should Never, Ever Eat... -- Health & Wellness -- Sott.net
Click to expand...


Dude, not that you would care, but I am going to give you positive rep for that. Especially on the wolf thing. They will bang on about how dumb red necks want to shoot them yet are perfectly fine with letting them die from disease. They have no clue that several packs have completely died out from unidentified illness or the fact that when wolves leave Yellow Stone they bring there disease with them and can spread it to domestic k-9's.

Yellowstone wolf found near Denver (National Park Service, Natural Resource Year in Review&#151;2004)

Wolf killed in Missouri « Retrieverman&#039;s Weblog


----------



## FRIKSHUN

I have a photo of a record size grizley that was shot last year.  They had been hunting him for quite sometime for killing many cows in one area in MT.  That probably wouldn't go over very well to post that.  He is HUGE!!


----------



## Grace

FRIKSHUN said:


> I have a photo of a record size grizley that was shot last year.  They had been hunting him for quite sometime for killing many cows in one area in MT.  That probably wouldn't go over very well to post that.  He is HUGE!!



What's stopping your from sliding back and forth in your chair in excitement getting the seat all wet in anticipation of posting it? Seems to get you off.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Grace

Douger said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw....the mule was awesome for protecting the dogs. Too bad the cat didn't get the hunter first, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. As you know, I'm an animal freak too but fully understand game management practices, especially near urban areas.
> It's a completely necessary course of action to keep things under control. If it weren't for hunters the game dept would have to destroy them anyway with no benefit to anyone......other than possums and buzzards. and it makes far more sense than corporate "farming".
> Next time you feed the cats think about where that shit in the can actually originated.
> 
> Now I also realize that in a country of 360 plus million that trying to use wild game as a food source for everyone is not reality.
> It makes it nice for the few intelligent realists willing to put forth the considerable money, time and effort required to feed their families with something other than poison.
> 
> Keep learning...... This is the shit your masters push on you. " Winn Dixie, The beef people" Yeahhhhh right.
> The Meat You Should Never, Ever Eat... -- Health & Wellness -- Sott.net
Click to expand...


No. I don't have it all wrong. Nature will take care of itself if allowed. The more humans take away from the natural habitats, the more wild animals will hunt what's on their own turf. Wanna clear out woodlands and let cattle roam? Then cattle will get eaten.

I also don't have a problem with culling, but wolves and "huge grizzlies" are not so many they need culling. The ones that do need it are humans. Way too many and only so much earth and other fellow critters. Oh. Wait. Other critters don't count. 

Anyway....Frikshun fits his/her name. I'm sure she/he/it has a blast in his/her chair when ever he/she/it gets a new pic of a dead animal to show then thump his/her chest in glee as he/she/it screams BOOOYAHHHHHHH at climax once the submit button is hit.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Grace said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a photo of a record size grizley that was shot last year.  They had been hunting him for quite sometime for killing many cows in one area in MT.  That probably wouldn't go over very well to post that.  He is HUGE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping your from sliding back and forth in your chair in excitement getting the seat all wet in anticipation of posting it? Seems to get you off.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


No, sorry that wouldn't get me off lol, nice thought though, maybe I should try that.  I'm a she and youre welcome to come out here for a couple weeks and witness some of the predators that come down from the mountains to kill the cattle and horses.  Its truly a big problem.  Ill put you up and provide the meals.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Grace*
> I also don't have a problem with culling, but wolves and "huge grizzlies" are not so many they need culling.



I have the same reaction everytime I see people advocating wolf culling: 

"*Are these people talking about coyotes??*" (ironically coyotes became a pest because humans messed up the north american environment by bringing their bigger cousins to near extinction).

As for FRIKSHUN, both her self-pic and her posts (the way she addresses people) convey the image of a very sweet, very feminine girl, unwilling to react aggressively no matter how much she is mistreated... well, maybe not *THAT* sweet but I'm sure you got the gist : )

As 99% of the male members of the Board can attest this is precisely the kind of woman that attracts most men... no one in his right mind wants to marry another barrel of testosterone, a Myke Tyson in skirt.  (God knows how bad it is to be a barrel of testosterone myself so the last thing I need is sharing my life with another one).  

So her surprising habit of posting pics of wildlife animals who suffered violent, untimely deaths (some of them endangered species) comes as a complete shock and to tell you the truth, a *BIG TURNOFF*.

The only way I have to make sense of her behavior is to imagine her upbringing in rural Montana seeing the impact predators have on livestock first hand (but I'll say it again, wolf killings *PALE* in comparison to those of coyotes or mountain-lions, if nothing else, because they have been recently reintroduced in the US and are still so few in numbers, 500 more or less in Montana).


----------



## Grace

FRIKSHUN said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a photo of a record size grizley that was shot last year.  They had been hunting him for quite sometime for killing many cows in one area in MT.  That probably wouldn't go over very well to post that.  He is HUGE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping your from sliding back and forth in your chair in excitement getting the seat all wet in anticipation of posting it? Seems to get you off.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry that wouldn't get me off lol, nice thought though, maybe I should try that.  I'm a she and youre welcome to come out here for a couple weeks and witness some of the predators that come down from the mountains to kill the cattle and horses.  Its truly a big problem.  Ill put you up and provide the meals.
Click to expand...


Well.....again you have given a graceful response to my ungraceful temper tantrum. But it still isn't going to change my opinion that your fascination of dead animals seems a bit warped.
Some can forget what you said.
Some can forget what you did.
But most won't forget how you made them feel. (you as in general you).
You make me feel anger. Thank you for the invite but I'll pass. Animals are being animals. That's what they do. 
Of course it is horrific if a wild animal got a colt or a calf or a lamb. That's why I would keep vigilance on my colt, calf, or lamb because carnivorous animals eat other animals. Invade their turf, they are going to eat whatever invaded it. It's called survival. Having too many of one species by culling another, you're gonna get some hungry critters looking for food. There are not that many wolves. Bear would rather eat berries but if a nice young calf, lamb, colt, dog, trash left over from stupid invaders, then a bear will eat it.

I'd rather see pics of your beautiful horses, not dead bears and wolves. Domesticated die of other things too, but that isn't addressed or pics slapped hither and yon. You seem to get off on people shooting animals, along with their shit eating grins doing it. I don't.
Those "predators" are hungry. I'd love to see them in their natural state, allowed to live and BE what they are. I don't wish to see them dead any more than I want to see lions attack a baby gazelle....or a fucktard with a rifle holding up his trophy.

I don't know how else to explain it. You're insistence of starting threads with just a single word and then the surprise of what it's all about falls on death ears. And, the mule story seems to be not quite true, according to someone else who looked it up.

I guess the best thing I can do from this moment forward is to put you on ignore. I hate doing that because I did enjoy your horse pics, but you have more of a hankering for dead things than live ones.


----------



## percysunshine

The real story is that it was a Navy Seal team that got the mountain lion.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Grace said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw....the mule was awesome for protecting the dogs. Too bad the cat didn't get the hunter first, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. As you know, I'm an animal freak too but fully understand game management practices, especially near urban areas.
> It's a completely necessary course of action to keep things under control. If it weren't for hunters the game dept would have to destroy them anyway with no benefit to anyone......other than possums and buzzards. and it makes far more sense than corporate "farming".
> Next time you feed the cats think about where that shit in the can actually originated.
> 
> Now I also realize that in a country of 360 plus million that trying to use wild game as a food source for everyone is not reality.
> It makes it nice for the few intelligent realists willing to put forth the considerable money, time and effort required to feed their families with something other than poison.
> 
> Keep learning...... This is the shit your masters push on you. " Winn Dixie, The beef people" Yeahhhhh right.
> The Meat You Should Never, Ever Eat... -- Health & Wellness -- Sott.net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I don't have it all wrong. Nature will take care of itself if allowed. The more humans take away from the natural habitats, the more wild animals will hunt what's on their own turf. Wanna clear out woodlands and let cattle roam? Then cattle will get eaten.
> 
> I also don't have a problem with culling, but wolves and "huge grizzlies" are not so many they need culling. The ones that do need it are humans. Way too many and only so much earth and other fellow critters. Oh. Wait. Other critters don't count.
> 
> Anyway....Frikshun fits his/her name. I'm sure she/he/it has a blast in his/her chair when ever he/she/it gets a new pic of a dead animal to show then thump his/her chest in glee as he/she/it screams BOOOYAHHHHHHH at climax once the submit button is hit.
Click to expand...


Grace, its a shame you feel so badly about those who are hunters. In this state I hunt pigs exclusively. You can shoot as many as you like night or day. If they were to let nature take its course it would ultimately lead to disease that could threaten humans or our live stock. Even the government culls the packs and herds by shooting them. Those animals are normally left to rot. Just so you know, the majority of those who hunt dont scream, holler or high five all over the place after killing there animal.


----------



## percysunshine

Momanohedhunter said:


> Grace, its a shame you feel so badly about those who are hunters. In this state I hunt pigs exclusively. You can shoot as many as you like night or day. If they were to let nature take its course it would ultimately lead to disease that could threaten humans or our live stock. Even the government culls the packs and herds by shooting them. Those animals are normally left to rot. Just so you know, the majority of those who hunt dont scream, holler or high five all over the place after killing there animal.



Holy shit. I am a pig...well, all seven of my ex-wives tell me that...anyways...


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Grace, 
This name Frikshun comes from the old board EXACTLY like this one that I was registered on and friction is exactly what I have caused by posting these pictures.  It was called Namethatboard.com you might have been on that message board too. 
Do you not think that our cattle/horses didn&#8217;t suffer violent deaths when a wolf or a grizzly came in and slaughtered them?  These cattle are not roaming around in the woodlands, they are fenced in and we use an electric fence just for this reason, to keep them out.  The predators have somehow learned that all they have to do is go through it and get shocked once and they are home free to get to the cattle/horses.  We have lost so many cattle in the past few years because of this problem that it makes me sick.  You have no idea how much money is involved in raising registered Angus cattle to help put a steak on your plate. Perhaps you are a vegetarian. 
People don&#8217;t think about where beef comes from when they go to the grocery store. It&#8217;s a huge loss just to lose one. 
From birth to the time they are loaded onto the semi&#8217;s and hauled off to be slaughtered it&#8217;s about 20 months to get them to 8 or 9 hundred pounds, I have to make sure that they are vaccinated properly to prevent dieses, fed well and protected from any predators. Not to mention the elements.
As I said before I didn&#8217;t post this wolf and lion picture under the Photography, Imaging and discussions to offend anyone.

BOOOYAHHHHHHH - You sound like you are calling Jim Cramer on CNBC to ask for a a recomendation on some stock that you are interested in.


----------



## Grace

Momanohedhunter said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. As you know, I'm an animal freak too but fully understand game management practices, especially near urban areas.
> It's a completely necessary course of action to keep things under control. If it weren't for hunters the game dept would have to destroy them anyway with no benefit to anyone......other than possums and buzzards. and it makes far more sense than corporate "farming".
> Next time you feed the cats think about where that shit in the can actually originated.
> 
> Now I also realize that in a country of 360 plus million that trying to use wild game as a food source for everyone is not reality.
> It makes it nice for the few intelligent realists willing to put forth the considerable money, time and effort required to feed their families with something other than poison.
> 
> Keep learning...... This is the shit your masters push on you. " Winn Dixie, The beef people" Yeahhhhh right.
> The Meat You Should Never, Ever Eat... -- Health & Wellness -- Sott.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't have it all wrong. Nature will take care of itself if allowed. The more humans take away from the natural habitats, the more wild animals will hunt what's on their own turf. Wanna clear out woodlands and let cattle roam? Then cattle will get eaten.
> 
> I also don't have a problem with culling, but wolves and "huge grizzlies" are not so many they need culling. The ones that do need it are humans. Way too many and only so much earth and other fellow critters. Oh. Wait. Other critters don't count.
> 
> Anyway....Frikshun fits his/her name. I'm sure she/he/it has a blast in his/her chair when ever he/she/it gets a new pic of a dead animal to show then thump his/her chest in glee as he/she/it screams BOOOYAHHHHHHH at climax once the submit button is hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grace, its a shame you feel so badly about those who are hunters. In this state I hunt pigs exclusively. You can shoot as many as you like night or day. If they were to let nature take its course it would ultimately lead to disease that could threaten humans or our live stock. Even the government culls the packs and herds by shooting them. Those animals are normally left to rot. Just so you know, the majority of those who hunt dont scream, holler or high five all over the place after killing there animal.
Click to expand...


Hunting to eat, yes. Hunting for the thrill? No.
I wasn't aware that cougars were good eatin'. I know some eat bear meat. Are wolves tasty too?
I get what you're saying. I do. I just don't want to see it, that's all. And the only solution I can think of is for the one person who seems to relish dead animal pics is Frishun that I have stumbled across on this board so far, is to put her on ignore. But  I get what you said. Just wanted to tell you that.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Grace said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't have it all wrong. Nature will take care of itself if allowed. The more humans take away from the natural habitats, the more wild animals will hunt what's on their own turf. Wanna clear out woodlands and let cattle roam? Then cattle will get eaten.
> 
> I also don't have a problem with culling, but wolves and "huge grizzlies" are not so many they need culling. The ones that do need it are humans. Way too many and only so much earth and other fellow critters. Oh. Wait. Other critters don't count.
> 
> Anyway....Frikshun fits his/her name. I'm sure she/he/it has a blast in his/her chair when ever he/she/it gets a new pic of a dead animal to show then thump his/her chest in glee as he/she/it screams BOOOYAHHHHHHH at climax once the submit button is hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace, its a shame you feel so badly about those who are hunters. In this state I hunt pigs exclusively. You can shoot as many as you like night or day. If they were to let nature take its course it would ultimately lead to disease that could threaten humans or our live stock. Even the government culls the packs and herds by shooting them. Those animals are normally left to rot. Just so you know, the majority of those who hunt dont scream, holler or high five all over the place after killing there animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunting to eat, yes. Hunting for the thrill? No.
> I wasn't aware that cougars were good eatin'. I know some eat bear meat. Are wolves tasty too?
> I get what you're saying. I do. I just don't want to see it, that's all. And the only solution I can think of is for the one person who seems to relish dead animal pics is Frishun that I have stumbled across on this board so far, is to put her on ignore. But  I get what you said. Just wanted to tell you that.
Click to expand...


I didn't kill that wolf or the mountain lion nor do I eat those animals.  I eat beef.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Grace said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping your from sliding back and forth in your chair in excitement getting the seat all wet in anticipation of posting it? Seems to get you off.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry that wouldn't get me off lol, nice thought though, maybe I should try that.  I'm a she and youre welcome to come out here for a couple weeks and witness some of the predators that come down from the mountains to kill the cattle and horses.  Its truly a big problem.  Ill put you up and provide the meals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.....again you have given a graceful response to my ungraceful temper tantrum. But it still isn't going to change my opinion that your fascination of dead animals seems a bit warped.
> Some can forget what you said.
> Some can forget what you did.
> But most won't forget how you made them feel. (you as in general you).
> You make me feel anger. Thank you for the invite but I'll pass. Animals are being animals. That's what they do.
> Of course it is horrific if a wild animal got a colt or a calf or a lamb. That's why I would keep vigilance on my colt, calf, or lamb because carnivorous animals eat other animals. Invade their turf, they are going to eat whatever invaded it. It's called survival. Having too many of one species by culling another, you're gonna get some hungry critters looking for food. There are not that many wolves. Bear would rather eat berries but if a nice young calf, lamb, colt, dog, trash left over from stupid invaders, then a bear will eat it.
> 
> I'd rather see pics of your beautiful horses, not dead bears and wolves. Domesticated die of other things too, but that isn't addressed or pics slapped hither and yon. You seem to get off on people shooting animals, along with their shit eating grins doing it. I don't.
> Those "predators" are hungry. I'd love to see them in their natural state, allowed to live and BE what they are. I don't wish to see them dead any more than I want to see lions attack a baby gazelle....or a fucktard with a rifle holding up his trophy.
> 
> I don't know how else to explain it. You're insistence of starting threads with just a single word and then the surprise of what it's all about falls on death ears. And, the mule story seems to be not quite true, according to someone else who looked it up.
> 
> I guess the best thing I can do from this moment forward is to put you on ignore. I hate doing that because I did enjoy your horse pics, but you have more of a hankering for dead things than live ones.
Click to expand...


Here is a horse pic. you can even ride him, he's gentle and I wont let him hurt you.  I'm done posting dead animal photos.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Grace said:


> Ya know, I apologized for my past behaviour when you first showed up with the dead wolf pic. But I've noticed you have this dead animal fetish. Does it get you all excited or something?



thats how Mothernature works. I hate to see the big cat killed because there are not that many in the wild, but thats how the Kittah bounces.


----------



## iggy pop

FRIKSHUN said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a photo of a record size grizley that was shot last year.  They had been hunting him for quite sometime for killing many cows in one area in MT.  That probably wouldn't go over very well to post that.  He is HUGE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping your from sliding back and forth in your chair in excitement getting the seat all wet in anticipation of posting it? Seems to get you off.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry that wouldn't get me off lol, nice thought though, maybe I should try that.  I'm a she and youre welcome to come out here for a couple weeks and witness some of the predators that come down from the mountains to kill the cattle and horses.  Its truly a big problem.  Ill put you up and provide the meals.
Click to expand...


How about me? Can I come out and stay with you?


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Sure, you would be welcome, under one condition.  
When you go home you come back here to the us message board and TRY to explain to Grace the following. 
When she took her head count of the wolves and bears while she was out hiking in the woodlands of MT. she miss counted by,,, let&#8217;s just say A BUNCH!!!  Which probably explains why they lifted the wolves OFF the endangered list here to help control this HUGE PROBLEM?  Grizzlies will be soon in some areas especially in the NW part of the state, for the same reason. (Overpopulation)
Also, she should know that she is right, bears DO eat berries, but only when there are berries to be eaten on the bushes.  You see these bushes don&#8217;t produce berries EVERY year, It&#8217;s about every other year, so naturally they would go and seek out food elsewhere&#8230; 
So if you can agree to pass this onto her then yes you can come and see for yourself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Grace said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a photo of a record size grizley that was shot last year.  They had been hunting him for quite sometime for killing many cows in one area in MT.  That probably wouldn't go over very well to post that.  He is HUGE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping your from sliding back and forth in your chair in excitement getting the seat all wet in anticipation of posting it? Seems to get you off.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Grace this is what happens when a grizzly leaves his world and enters into mans world. Sad I hate when this happens.


----------



## AllieBaba

Grace said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw....the mule was awesome for protecting the dogs. Too bad the cat didn't get the hunter first, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. As you know, I'm an animal freak too but fully understand game management practices, especially near urban areas.
> It's a completely necessary course of action to keep things under control. If it weren't for hunters the game dept would have to destroy them anyway with no benefit to anyone......other than possums and buzzards. and it makes far more sense than corporate "farming".
> Next time you feed the cats think about where that shit in the can actually originated.
> 
> Now I also realize that in a country of 360 plus million that trying to use wild game as a food source for everyone is not reality.
> It makes it nice for the few intelligent realists willing to put forth the considerable money, time and effort required to feed their families with something other than poison.
> 
> Keep learning...... This is the shit your masters push on you. " Winn Dixie, The beef people" Yeahhhhh right.
> The Meat You Should Never, Ever Eat... -- Health & Wellness -- Sott.net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I don't have it all wrong. Nature will take care of itself if allowed. The more humans take away from the natural habitats, the more wild animals will hunt what's on their own turf. Wanna clear out woodlands and let cattle roam? Then cattle will get eaten.
> 
> I also don't have a problem with culling, but wolves and "huge grizzlies" are not so many they need culling. The ones that do need it are humans. Way too many and only so much earth and other fellow critters. Oh. Wait. Other critters don't count.
> 
> Anyway....Frikshun fits his/her name. I'm sure she/he/it has a blast in his/her chair when ever he/she/it gets a new pic of a dead animal to show then thump his/her chest in glee as he/she/it screams BOOOYAHHHHHHH at climax once the submit button is hit.
Click to expand...

 
Grace, I love you but you don't know what you're talking about. With man on the scene and livestock, there is no such thing as nature taking care of itself. It's NATURAL for man to hunt prey animals, and eradicate them. And in fact we did....now we have brought them back, and we must incorporate culling in the overall management of these animals and wild places. 

In a perfect world we would all have our own little places and we would never come into conflict. It's not a perfect world. You don't get to destroy human lives for the sake of a few predators. 

The mule/cat pics aren't real, at least not the way they have been portrayed. 

But adult mules and horses are formidable opponents...well placed kicks can end a predator's life, either immediately, or after a little time.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a photo of a record size grizley that was shot last year.  They had been hunting him for quite sometime for killing many cows in one area in MT.  That probably wouldn't go over very well to post that.  He is HUGE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping your from sliding back and forth in your chair in excitement getting the seat all wet in anticipation of posting it? Seems to get you off.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grace this is what happens when a grizzly leaves his world and enters into mans world. Sad I hate when this happens.
Click to expand...


See, thats EXTREME compared to the electric fence that I use, the wire I use is ONLY to keep the livestock in.  Not to keep the predators out.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

FRIKSHUN said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping your from sliding back and forth in your chair in excitement getting the seat all wet in anticipation of posting it? Seems to get you off.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace this is what happens when a grizzly leaves his world and enters into mans world. Sad I hate when this happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, thats EXTREME compared to the electric fence that I use, the wire I use is ONLY to keep my livestock in.  Not to keep the predators out.
Click to expand...

 This cable wire here in this picture is much stronger then what I use.  The wire I use wouldn't kill a Grizzly when it walked over it, under it, or through it..


----------



## Momanohedhunter

percysunshine said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grace, its a shame you feel so badly about those who are hunters. In this state I hunt pigs exclusively. You can shoot as many as you like night or day. If they were to let nature take its course it would ultimately lead to disease that could threaten humans or our live stock. Even the government culls the packs and herds by shooting them. Those animals are normally left to rot. Just so you know, the majority of those who hunt dont scream, holler or high five all over the place after killing there animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit. I am a pig...well, all seven of my ex-wives tell me that...anyways...
Click to expand...


thats how it is for all married men.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Grace said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't have it all wrong. Nature will take care of itself if allowed. The more humans take away from the natural habitats, the more wild animals will hunt what's on their own turf. Wanna clear out woodlands and let cattle roam? Then cattle will get eaten.
> 
> I also don't have a problem with culling, but wolves and "huge grizzlies" are not so many they need culling. The ones that do need it are humans. Way too many and only so much earth and other fellow critters. Oh. Wait. Other critters don't count.
> 
> Anyway....Frikshun fits his/her name. I'm sure she/he/it has a blast in his/her chair when ever he/she/it gets a new pic of a dead animal to show then thump his/her chest in glee as he/she/it screams BOOOYAHHHHHHH at climax once the submit button is hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace, its a shame you feel so badly about those who are hunters. In this state I hunt pigs exclusively. You can shoot as many as you like night or day. If they were to let nature take its course it would ultimately lead to disease that could threaten humans or our live stock. Even the government culls the packs and herds by shooting them. Those animals are normally left to rot. Just so you know, the majority of those who hunt dont scream, holler or high five all over the place after killing there animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunting to eat, yes. Hunting for the thrill? No.
> I wasn't aware that cougars were good eatin'. I know some eat bear meat. Are wolves tasty too?
> I get what you're saying. I do. I just don't want to see it, that's all. And the only solution I can think of is for the one person who seems to relish dead animal pics is Frishun that I have stumbled across on this board so far, is to put her on ignore. But  I get what you said. Just wanted to tell you that.
Click to expand...


I cant speak to the taste of wild K-9, but I have eaten mountain lion and bear. The cat taste like veal, and the bear was comparable to pork with a fishy taste. Not trying to be smart, just want you to know some people do in fact eat those (except for K-9) animals. I will also say this. I am an archery hunter 100%. There is 0% need for me to hunt for subsistence in this day and age unless you live in the wilds. I admit that I do hunt for the sensation I get while doing it. I enjoy the stalking, as well as sitting on a game trail all day long.


----------



## Trajan

FRIKSHUN said:


> This hunter got off the mule with his rifle and decided to
> shoot in the air to scare away the lion, but before he could
> fire his rifle the lion charged at his dogs.  Guess the Mule took
> over from there.



that mule is Chuck Norris.........


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Momanohedhunter said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grace, its a shame you feel so badly about those who are hunters. In this state I hunt pigs exclusively. You can shoot as many as you like night or day. If they were to let nature take its course it would ultimately lead to disease that could threaten humans or our live stock. Even the government culls the packs and herds by shooting them. Those animals are normally left to rot. Just so you know, the majority of those who hunt dont scream, holler or high five all over the place after killing there animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting to eat, yes. Hunting for the thrill? No.
> I wasn't aware that cougars were good eatin'. I know some eat bear meat. Are wolves tasty too?
> I get what you're saying. I do. I just don't want to see it, that's all. And the only solution I can think of is for the one person who seems to relish dead animal pics is Frishun that I have stumbled across on this board so far, is to put her on ignore. But  I get what you said. Just wanted to tell you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant speak to the taste of wild K-9, but I have eaten mountain lion and bear. The cat taste like veal, and the bear was comparable to pork with a fishy taste. Not trying to be smart, just want you to know some people do in fact eat those (except for K-9) animals. I will also say this. I am an archery hunter 100%. There is 0% need for me to hunt for subsistence in this day and age unless you live in the wilds. I admit that I do hunt for the sensation I get while doing it. I enjoy the stalking, as well as sitting on a game trail all day long.
Click to expand...


I don't hunt personally but I have eaten bear, I didn't care for it and I've never eat Lion, not sure that I would. lol  I like deer, elk and fish, I like to use my smoker and make jerkey..  Yummm


----------

